# How long would you guess? *A Couple Pictures Added*



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I have one doe that's due very soon. I'll post some pictures and what is everyones guess for her to kid?



























She's a first freshener and she's two years old.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

Sorry for the pictures being the wrong way. I did it all from my cell phone


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

I would say she has at least one more month to go


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

Not seeing a whole lot of udder growth...being a FF my guess will be at minimum a month maybe 6 weeks to go.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

The udder has been developing for a good few weeks now. She has over a handful right now and she's a miniature. Booo on a month lol. I was hoping sooner, like within these next few weeks. To bad you can't speed 'em up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

LOL...I know, it really sucks when you want to see kids now! My Bailey was a FF last time, she's a nigi/pygmy and her udder stayed at a handful for weeks, it wasn't til a few days before she delivered that it grew to the size of a large grapefruit, the day she delivered it was tight and full.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

i will guess she'll kid Christmas day! :shades: good luck!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

She gave birth to a little doe today yay!! Pictures later. I also had one of my Nubians give birth to two bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

LOL...Now that was a surprise! Goes to show that preggy goats don't always do what we think! Congrats on the baby girl....can't wait to see her! Oh and, since mama had no visible udder in the above pics, would you get a pic of her udder too now that she's delivered?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

congratulations!!! :clap: 3 new babies! what fun! pics please?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

:leap: whooooo hoooo kids!!!! :stars: what a nice surprise!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

Congrats on our new babies......... can't wait for pics......


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

WOW what a great surprise... I'd love to see kid pics and her udder pics now too! CONGRATS on your new kids!!! :stars:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

ahh,, Big Congrats on the babys and I would like to see udder pic's to,, they really help newbies learn what to look for with their girls later on.. Also,, need pictures of your adorable babys to..  :dance:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

Ugh....I haven't been able to take pictures because of a few problems. Although the boys are okay now and doing well, they were a complete surprise. I checked this very doe two days earlier and NOTHING for udder development. I came to the barn a couple days ago to find two almost frozen to death bucks, lovely... I've been working on them for the past couple days and they were hunched over, refusing to lay down, and refusing bottle feedings. Those first few hours were terrible.... they weren't moving! They couldn't hold their heads up and their legs were frozen stiff along with their ears. I just wanted to cry. After a couple tube feedings, vigorous rubbing, a heater like 5 inches from them and cuddling they seemed to perk up a bit. I ended up sneaking them into my hotel because I had no choice! I'm so thankful I went to check on the girls when I did, my guess is they were outside for about an hour.
They are perky and playing with the new doeling now so my worries seem to be over. I'll try to take some pictures of them, the new doeling, and the doelings mama today.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

Wow sounds like you got to them just at the right time! I'd have been terrified and crying too! It's one thing I am totally worried about, as we have a doe due in a little over 3 weeks <New Years>. 
I'm so glad to hear they are doing so much better! Hopefully you'll get a chance for some pics


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: How long would you guess?*

Here's some quick pictures I snapped of them earlier today. The boys were extremely whiney even though I had just fed them, lol. I don't blame them it was pretty cold out. It to dark in the barn they're in to take the pictures there. It is warm in the barn. I CAN'T wait to be back in my house again. December 16th is the completion date WOOHOOO!!

This is the doe that was born. Can anyone guess what she's crossed with 









Here is a picture of both the boys. You can tell they were cold because they were both hunched in the picture. The refused to move.









And here's the udder picture. Her udder didn't really look much different than the previous pictures. I just took it from a different angle this time.









Here is one of the does mama


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! Crate em up and ship em here!!!  They are adorable!!! CONGRATS!!! :stars:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

soooo sweet!!! love those spots & loooong ears!  you did a great job!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

SOOOO cute! I want!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I am so glad the boys pulled through for you! Are they nursing off mom or are you bottle feeding them? 

Oh they are so cute - all three of them.

Did you know the mini doe was bred to a nubian or was that a surprise too? Love her ears


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

AAAHHH~~!! They are so cute...you did great...congrats on your new babies...there is nothing cuter than a baby goatie...
:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :stars: :birthday:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

The breeding of the San Clemente x Nigerian doe was not done on purpose. It was one of those days she got out. She is the ONLY goat I have that gets out of the penned area. I usually have her penned in the chainlink fencing area when the buck is in rutt. It's been really difficult to properly be there for my goats this year since the fire. Did I mention I can't wait to be home??

The bucks are being bottle fed and the crossed doe is nursing off her mama.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she is an adorable mix. Its amazing how the boys survived


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh they are beautiful!


----------

